# Amitriptyline and weight gain-



## Catrina84 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been on a couple of ADs who helped moderately, but my Gastro recently suggested Amitriptyline. Als because my anxiety is through the roof. He said I should only take 10 mg and in that dosoage I won´t gain weight. (I heard that way to often) I am already overweight and more weight will make me more depressed. How were your experiences?


----------



## Happy:-) (May 21, 2014)

My experience is with amytrip and doxepin 10mg (which i prefered for my ibs as i felt less groggy) is that it made me hungry at the start but it wears off. i had massive hunger pains for carbs, especially sugary carbs which i dont actually normally like. like chocolate or even fruit. if i knew that now i probably would fought my way through it. put on 7lb but its now stopped gaining as i no longer snack before falling asleep. thats my experience. im now on doxepin 25mg after being on 10mg for a month. was on 10mg amytrip for couple months.


----------

